# Lincolnshire Area Meets



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been recruited as the Lincolnshire Area. :shock:

The reason for an additional Rep is to alleviate the pressure on the Midlands Rep and to try and provide TTOC meets in the North East of the Midlands Area.

The first thing I want to do is guage how many of us there are in the area and to get some ideas of suitable locations for monthly meets. I think it would be a good idea to move the meet between locations to share the travelling and provide eveyone with a venue close to home once in a while. So ideas please. Large Car Parks essential so we can park miles from anyone else! :wink:

Once I have some ideas of how many of us there are and where we all live I will post the first meet for later this month. I have already met a number of you at Belton recently and that proved to be a top day out and I know those who attended are keen on regular meets so I expect you will be first on the list of responses.

Look forward to hearing from you and arranging the first meet.

Colwyn C


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn

As you say I'm up for regular meets in Lincolnshire.

There are lots of little good pubs in the triangle between Grantham Lincoln and Sleaford, but we could easly move further afield. That would make traveling very easy for all of us that where at Belton the other week.

Also it would be good to have another day like that in the not to distant futher. My be you could play left handed next time :wink:

See you soon at a Lincolnshire TTOC :lol:

Oh, top article in absoluTTe.

Ben


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Count Trace & me in Col.

Chris


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Colwyn,

Please count me and Di in. After you left on Friday the rest of us went for an Italian meal in Grantham, thanks to Pete & Paula for arranging that, great food! We discussed perhaps having a curry night in the not to distant future. Worth a thought.

Ben was talking about getting wax wizard (ww) over, maybe get in touch with ww â€" Ben and arrange a morning or afternoon session of how we should be pampering our cars and maybe buy some product at the same time. I have already discussed this kind of thing with ww for the midlands area, it just needs arranging, what do you think.

Congratulations on your new role.

Col


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> Nice one Colwyn,
> 
> Please count me and Di in. After you left on Friday the rest of us went for an Italian meal in Grantham, thanks to Pete & Paula for arranging that, great food! We discussed perhaps having a curry night in the not to distant future. Worth a thought.
> 
> ...


Hi Col

I already use Swissol but I am thinking of actually having my car "Full Monty'ied" by Mark in early April and it may be worth seeing if he would be interested in combining the 2. He might even be able to do a couple or more cars in the same day at the TTOC Group Buy price. Leave it with me and I will see. Finding a good location with water could be the fun part! I will ask him what he needs.

Anyone else inetrested?

Colwyn


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Colwyn,

I was going to ask if you wanted this moved to the events forum... but the thread seems to be veering off-topic for events - do you want to start a new thread in events for the meet?

Cheers, Clive

P.S. I doubt if Mark will be able to do more than 2 "full monty's" in one day - it's a lot of work!


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Clive

I will copy the original thread into the events area and look for responses from there as well.

Colin


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

This thread is now locked at Colin's request.

Please use this thead in the Events Forum: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23387


----------

